# Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply - Cyber Monday - Best Prices End Soon!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*We are Super Excited to be sharing our Lowest Prices of The Year! - Treat yourself, your family, and your friends to the gift of rod building.*

Don't Miss It, Sale Ends 12/2 at Midnight.

*Rainshadow Blanks up to 45% Off

*Testament - Immortal - Revelation - Slow Jig - and all other Rainshadow Blanks On Sale!

*Alps Guides Up to 35% Off

*Winn Grips 25% Off

*Site Wide Discount 15% Off! No Minimum!!! Code: Save2019

*Liberty Blanks 20% Off

*Get Bit Kits 25% Off

*Crappie/Slab Blanks!! 10ft and 12ft In Stock!!

*Alps Power Wrappers Include *Free Braid Scissors, *Free Neck Gaiter, *Free Shipping

*Phenix Blanks 15% Off with site wide coupon

*Fuji Guides and Thread 15% Off with site wide coupon

*Carbon Fiber Grip Kits 30% Off

Huge discounts site wide! Thank you for your support, we appreciate you!

*Click Here! To see More Deals! Don't Miss the Best Prices Of the Year!
https://getbitoutdoors.com/cyber-monday-deals/?fbclid=IwAR2LnUy-brvN5DMrmnniZ1UaWegEWGEwQakvAU2aFw5HNhG1-9RzZpnSu-E*

Tight Lines and Bull's-eyes,

Get Bit Outdoors
407-542-7840
www.GetBitOutdoors.com
www.facebook.com/GetBitOutdoors


----------

